# Statystyki w Linuxie - alternatywa dla lstat

## mcbarlo

Chcialbym wprowadzic w mojej sieci (kilka serwerow) jakis fajny system statystyk. Moze byc nawet scentralizowany.

Aktualnie mam Lstat i w sumie moglby byc. Meczy mnie jednak fakt, ze nie ma ebuilda dla niego i trzeba instalowac "z palca". Najgorsze jest to, ze projekt jest nierozwijany juz chyba ponad 6 lat (nie liczac kilki drobnych aktualizacji na CVS-ie). Troche sie od 2004 roku zmienilo. Wykryto tez w nim kilka powaznych dziur.

Googlalem jakis czas no i nie ma sensownej alternatywy. Czegos w miare malego i prostego w uruchomieniu i konfiguracji.

Aktualnie porwalem sie na Nagiosa, ale to nie jest stricte zamiennik lstat. Tymbardziej, ze pnp4nagios jest dla mnie nieczytelny i chyba zdaje sie nie dzialac do konca poprawnie. Jednostki sa pomieszane w caly swiat...

Jesli ktos z Was ma jakis problem jak zastapic lstata to bardzo prosze o podpowiedzi. Nawiasem mowiac to bardzo dziwne, ze nikt takiego fajnego projektu nie przejal jak sie autorom znudzilo jego rozwijanie.

----------

## lsdudi

net-analyzer/munin

??

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz to: http://www.matya.pl/check_sys/

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja ostatnio trafiłem na collectd jako alternatywę dla wspomnianego tu munina. W portage jest z fajnym opisem: „A small daemon which collects system performance statistics - with a near-infinite number of plugins”. (;

----------

## dziadu

Przepraszam, do tematu nic nie wniosę a mój post to będzie pełnoprawny off-topic, ale kiedy przeczytałem to zdanie:

 *mcbarlo wrote:*   

> Meczy mnie jednak fakt, ze nie ma ebuilda dla niego i trzeba instalowac "z palca".

 

To rozrywany byłem przez sprzeczne emocje: śmiech, rozpacz, żal. Skoro umiesz zainstalować palca, to nauczenie się zrobić ebuilda i go samemu napisać to kwestia pół godziny (od przeczytania dokumentacji do uruchomienia ebuilda - pomijam ekstremalnie zawalone przez upstream przypadki kompilacji i instalacji).

Nie chce tu nikomu nic wytykać, nie taki cel, ale naprawdę napisać ebuilda dla siebie (nieskromnie przyznam, że piszę ebuilda do wszystkiego co w systemie instaluje, możliwość zarządania instalacją, np. jej kompletne wywalenie [marzy mi się opcja uninstall do większości paczek opartych na autotools/cmake] jest dal mnie bezcenna - nie zostają śmieci w systemie).

Wpisałem w google: lstat ebuild i znalazłem to w pierwszym wyniku: https://bugs.gentoo.org/75048

Jeśli ta wersja Ci nie odpowiada (za stara?) to podaj mi numer wersji którą chcesz, a napiszę Ci tego ebuilda. I to nie ze złośliwości, ale z czystej życzliwości.

Fajnie by było, gdyby użytkownicy sami dawali swój wkład w dystrybucję pisząc i upubliczniając swoje ebuildy. Ja sam się przyznam, że ebuildy które wrzuciłem na bugzillę na palcach jednej ręki policzę, ale to dlatego, że piszę głównie ebuildy pod specyficzne aplikacje wykorzystywane w mojej branży (analiza i symulacje fizyki wysokich energii) więc mało komu przydatne. Może kiedyś doczekam się swojego repozytorium na sieci.

A teraz taki apel do wszystkich, którzy potrzebują a nie umieją - masz aplikację, którą bardzo lubisz a nie masz ebuilda do niej? Napisz do mnie - a ja napiszę ebuilda dla Ciebie*.

Miłego wieczora!

*) Oczywiście w rozsądnym zakresie i w miarę dostępności wolnego czasu, ale zawsze znajdzie się trochę tego. Każdy tak napisany ebuild zgłoszę też na bugzillę dla potomnych. Nie biorę też odpowiedzialności za szkody wyrządzone przez napisane przeze mnie ebuildy (żadnych nie planuje). Wszystko na licencji GPL w dowolnej wersji i... zapomniałem o czymś? Aha, danych osobowych nie przetwarzam.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Ja ostatnio trafiłem na collectd jako alternatywę dla wspomnianego tu munina. W portage jest z fajnym opisem: „A small daemon which collects system performance statistics - with a near-infinite number of plugins”. (;

 

Collectd wyglada ciekawie, na szybko wrzucilem, niby dziala - niby, bo nie moge uzyc collection.cgi czy collection3, po prostu nie dzialaja, odpalam je za pomoca thttpd (moj ulubiony wrapper do skryptow cgi) i wszystko fajnie, ale nie generuje mi grafow, ten pierwszy nie pokazuje nawet listy (cpu, mem itp). Czym sobie ogladasz wykresy z collectda?

----------

## timor

Ja korzystam z tandemu nagios + nagios-grapher - bardzo fajnie to działa i jak już się zrozumie o co "kaman" to można zrobić statystyki prawie wszystkiego - nawet bez stawiania demona snmp.

----------

## Raku

a IMO najlepszy jest zabbix.

To co w pocie czoła można wycisnąć z nagiosa +dodatków do rysowania grafów, zabbix udostępnia out-of-box.

----------

